
Cloudflare: This is strictly a violation of the TCP specification - fagnerbrack
https://blog.cloudflare.com/this-is-strictly-a-violation-of-the-tcp-specification
======
londons_explore
In the case the article talks about, shouldn't a TCP RST packet be sent back
in response to all requests to a socket in the close_wait state?

------
nicolaslem
It should probably mention 2016 in the title.

